# Transmisor y Receptor para guitarra



## perilalona (Jul 13, 2007)

Necesito un transmisor y receptor a alguna frecuencia que no haya nada, NO de radio, ponele 30Mhz estable para la guitarra electrica o una entrada similar de audio. De que tipo y grosor de cable de la bobina, la longuitud de la antena, si se puede el PCB, etc. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Jul 15, 2007)

Holas.perilalona.1º la banda esta comapada (incluso la de 30MHz) pero eso no impide ke tu buskes algun lugar donde sintonizar tu aparato ahora algunas preguntas para ver si puedo ayudarte.
1º ke alcance necesitas y si el transmisor "ve" la antena (sin obstaculos entre ellos).??

2º ke calidad deseas para un transmisor para gutarra entiendo ke debe ser de alta calidad por la gama de frecuencias ke la guitarra produce.??

3º tb debes pensar en el receptor lo haras o ya tienes alguno a 30Mhz??

4º ke tanto estas dispuesto a gastar???

BYE!


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

Ese tema se habló en el foro y no tuvo una solución concreta.

EN el tema profesional se usa frecuencia UHF, las distancias que se usan son bastante altas algo como 2 km en campo abierto, aunque esta potencia nunca se use siempre es bueno tenerla ya que no es lindo quedarse sin señal justo cuando toca dar el solo  .


Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Jul 15, 2007)

Como transmisor usa cualquier transmisor simple de buena estabilidad, para la parte receptora puedes usar la banda FM japonesa que esta por debajo de los 88 MHz, algunos reproductores de MP3 tienen incorporado dicho receptor, con esto ya tienes medio camino resuelto.


----------



## anfis (Jul 17, 2007)

Te haces un transmisor de FM y de receptor usas un Walkman con buena sintonizacion. Esto te va a sacar del paso pero lo recomdable es UHF.


----------



## Dano (Jul 18, 2007)

anfis dijo:
			
		

> Te haces un transmisor de FM y de receptor usas un Walkman con buena sintonizacion. Esto te va a sacar del paso pero lo recomdable es UHF.



Yo estube probando esa idea con un transmisor de Fm de los que vienen para los autos y como bien dice Anfis, esto te saca del paso pero tampoco se le puede pedir mucho, personalmente si no se recurre a un equipo profesional por ej: mic Shure más vale quedarse con un buen cable y no tendrás ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## perilalona (Jul 19, 2007)

Claro pero lo del transmisor a la banda japonesa no me convence por  q siempre algun ruido se puede filtrar.
Lo que siempre tengo problemas con los transmisores es el ajuste me varia mucho la frecuencia ya que hice un par pero cuesta sintonizarlos.


----------

